# Not quite wood...but



## SDB777 (Mar 7, 2012)

I had it laying on a piece of wood at some point in time? It's Baron Chrome Rollerball with my home cast US stamp blank.







Made this as part of an experiment. Learned a few things to do, and more importantly...not to do!




Finished this one just a while ago. Looking for a suitable wood to use as a cigar wrapper. Maybe, maybe not? I'll just make a cap out of a Pine Cone for this one....this one is the Sedona Bright Copper Rollerball. Was thinking about glue-ing a cigar band on it and making a cap with ash, but I'm not sure it's the right color.








Pine Cone is in the works!







Scott (25 or 6 to 4 = stupid song) B


----------



## Dennis_Peacock (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice. I like them both.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 11, 2012)

Dennis_Peacock said:


> Very nice. I like them both.



Howdy neighbor! Thanks for the nice words.....I'm still not to sure about the postage stamp one, but I guess it's growing on me a little?





Scott (growing like the vortex...) B


----------



## forestgreen (Mar 19, 2012)

I like the concept behind the stamp one, perhaps you can create some other graphics that can work in the same structure, based on the second photo I am assuming that these are both pens (please correct me if I am wrong), it would be cool to have a custom design inside the pen as opposed to stamps, just a thought.


----------

